# Another K-9 Hero crosses the Rainbow Bridge



## rtpva (Apr 4, 2011)

Leaving Facebook... | Facebook

God Bless, K-9 Kane, Last Watch 4/2/11...may he forever rest in peace, awaiting his partner...may his killer rot in prison and know the wrath of God.


----------

